# Pics of this Casablanca pharma tri-tren anybody used it?



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

This is the stuff my mate keeps blasting on about he had it with him tonight to show me he says its really good , to be fair it looks pretty good but as always with gear looks are not what matters, here the pics I took anyways let us know what ya think


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Seems this lab is still under the radar for now then


----------



## gymrat2712 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ive seen their range mate, but not used as of yet


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

gymrat2712 said:


> Ive seen their range mate, but not used as of yet


Yea it does look good to be fair think ill stick to my burr labs was gunna maybe try a bottle and see but ill wait


----------



## gymrat2712 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ive just been given a vial of their tren acetate mate, i'll let you know how i get on. I'll put some pics up soon as


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

thats one big red cookie jar! ha

gear looks smart, you'll have to try it and see.


----------



## gymrat2712 (Jan 20, 2012)

Haha, ye im gonna. Heres some pics


----------



## Mjc1 (Aug 29, 2010)

got some of their deca, 200mg/ml, 10 ml bottle, nandroject, i was after some test but its all he had, was supposed to be getting something else tbh, be interested to see if its real.


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

Any more reviews on this stuff


----------



## gymrat2712 (Jan 20, 2012)

Im using their test 400 (quadoject) now and its very good. Seems to be a good lab, for now!! Very cheap too.


----------



## Matty-boy (Jan 9, 2012)

Mjc1 said:


> View attachment 115336
> got some of their deca, 200mg/ml, 10 ml bottle, nandroject, i was after some test but its all he had, was supposed to be getting something else tbh, be interested to see if its real.


Hi mate, how you finding this? What mg/wk are you taking?


----------



## Mjc1 (Aug 29, 2010)

Ended up swapping it for ep sust, my m8 was originally supposed to be getting fueza lab sust but ended up getting the deca by casablanca??? Long story.... Looked the part tho


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

What peoples opinions on this lab so far?


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Anyone more feedback on this lab? Especailly the Trioject


----------



## mrbig! (May 9, 2013)

Using there test4 and eq at the moment, on week 5 and up a stone...so I'd say good 2 go...will update on how I get on in the coming weeks


----------



## Antthemanc (Jul 17, 2013)

Using the tritoject gone from 72kg to 80kg in about 5 weeks.my source and freind are using the deca tri tren and test 400 they have gotten huge. Hope that helps plus I was using pro chem test 400 and it hurt like **** this stuff is smooth.


----------



## matthewplyon (Sep 23, 2011)

am on there test e and I can say week 2 my libido was thru the roof, an just about to switch to there t400 next week so up to now it g2g.

other lads at the gym r growing like mad on this stuff, I ran pro chem isis, med tech and last time I felt this good was when I was using med tech test n deca at 600mg each awk.

am on 500mg awk test e Casablanca and its as good.


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

I tried some of this and I think its rubbish, never even bothered to finish the bottle absolute crap IMO. I never even bothered to try the D-bol at 150mg per tab as the test was so crap.


----------



## stevec101 (May 13, 2010)

KRIS_B said:


> This is the stuff my mate keeps blasting on about he had it with him tonight to show me he says its really good , to be fair it looks pretty good but as always with gear looks are not what matters, here the pics I took anyways let us know what ya think


hey're

Been on it for a yr now mate. Gained a good 14lb in the last yr on test prop and Tren ace. vars recently came out and they're brilliant. Noticable to me big time, all my spots have cleared up on my back. I'm loving it now. This together with decent protein Dymatize Elite or Gold standard and my results are what i wanted


----------



## dannysouthuk (Sep 20, 2013)

Used their tri tren last summer at 2ml a week for 10 weeks awesome results, more vascular, strength increased and all round better shape deffinatly using again in summer 14, just started there quad test and so far struggling abit with insomnia but that seems to be the case when I'm on good gear so looking forward to seeing results


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

What dazzles me about Casablancas Tri-Tren is that they claim it to be 300mg/ml it doesnt matter what anyone says about oxidization etc but 300mg of tren should be quite dark in colour.

Have a look at rohm, wc and the well known labs tren 200 they are very dark and this blend is noway near as dark and supposed to be dosed at 300mg/ml.

Bizzare!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2013)

The tri tren my mates got is only 150mg/ml monsta?


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Spawn of Haney said:


> The tri tren my mates got is only 150mg/ml monsta?


Oh thats alright then; the Tri Tren in the pics above says 300mg/ml


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2013)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Oh thats alright then; the Tri Tren in the pics above says 300mg/ml


So it does, puzzling :/


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

It's going cheap for a reason.........


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

i have just got some cassa tritoject 180mg/ml strange as its 300mg/ml on the cassa site


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

The Casablanca range doesn't get great reviews


----------



## Itsjayman02 (Jul 3, 2013)

Used a few cassa this past year tri tren and tren e

no night sweats on 3ml per week of tri tren

but did get weird dreams and good strength gains.

also used test blend with it good gains in all although

I was eating under maintenance and wasnt expecting too much tbh


----------



## expnoob (Dec 5, 2013)

A close friend of mine sais there is a lot of this out where he lives in Spain and it is GTG . He loves it !

I haven't tried it personally and hadn't even heard of it untill he mentioned it on the phone a week ago.


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

expnoob said:


> A close friend of mine sais there is a lot of this out where he lives in Spain and it is GTG . He loves it !
> 
> I haven't tried it personally and hadn't even heard of it untill he mentioned it on the phone a week ago.


That makes sense considering who is behind it!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2014)

All I've heard is bad reports on this but there is is a few lads on it and they're doing half decent on it.


----------



## AshleyW (Feb 28, 2013)

im on it right now got tri-tren and test 400 smooth as you like going in bottles and packaging look smart and good results from the guys in my circle im only on week 2 so ill keep posting to this thread


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Every experience I've had with casablanca has been terrible, personally wouldn't touch it with a stolen co3k


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just noticed this thread - the blend is actually :-

Trenbolone Enanthate 60 mg.

Trenbolone Acetate 60 mg.

Trenbolone Hexahydrobenzylcarbonate 60 mg.

180mg/1ml


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

anyone used thier prop?


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

I have been offered there range also at decent prices I was wondering if anyone had any more views on this


----------



## AshleyW (Feb 28, 2013)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> I have been offered there range also at decent prices I was wondering if anyone had any more views on this


ive just come off a course of Test 400 and tri-tren got crazy strenght gains not much size but was very cut so basically did the job

im now on the deca and sus as that's where i get the gains from also casablanca, im 4 weeks in and got night sweats insomnia crazy gym pump and awesome appetite so id say its not sting ur ass when it goes in strong but it does what it says on the tin and i only pay £35 for a 10ml bottle


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

AshleyW said:


> ive just come off a course of Test 400 and tri-tren got crazy strenght gains not much size but was very cut so basically did the job
> 
> im now on the deca and sus as that's where i get the gains from also casablanca, im 4 weeks in and got night sweats insomnia crazy gym pump and awesome appetite so id say its not sting ur ass when it goes in strong but it does what it says on the tin and i only pay £35 for a 10ml bottle


sounds brilliant mate cheers for the response


----------

